# [Wed 25th Apr 2012] Aufheben presents: ‘The August Riots: realities and representations’ (N1 9DX)



## Housmans (Apr 23, 2012)

TALK/FILM SCREENING
*Aufheben presents:*
*‘The August Riots: realities and representations’*
* with guests from Bristol Radical History Group*
Wednesday 25th April, 7pm
Entry £3, redeemable against any purchase 





The August 'riots' were portrayed by the media and politicians as the actions of 'greedy feral youth' within a 'criminal underclass'. Most of these politically loaded explanations were presented before what had happened was even known. 

Using hard research and the voices of participants, this event will provide an analysis of the 'riots' of August, considering what actually happened, who was involved, and how they did it. It will also critique the representation of the events in the media and mainstream politics, and consider the differences and similarities of the reactions by the state and capital, compared to the 1980s. 


Hosted by Aufheben 
http://libcom.org/aufheben
http://www.brh.org.uk/
More info:
http://www.housmans.com/events.php


----------



## chilango (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd go to this if I was about. Looks v interesting.


----------



## Housmans (Apr 23, 2012)

Should have mentioned there'll be a film screening of the short film 'Rebellion in Tottenham 2011' too.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 23, 2012)

I would've gone to this, but can't


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 23, 2012)

Should be interesting shame I can't make it...


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 24, 2012)

Will try get along to this.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 26, 2012)

How was this?  Anyone here go?  Is it going to be online?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 26, 2012)

I read an article in that mag a couple of weeks ago. The best thing I have seen on the riots by some distance, though I think there is more to come from them and it was a little unfinished (deliberately)

Not sure if it was an original analyis, but one thing I found helpful was the dilineation between "community riot" (anti police / establishment) and "commodity riot".

It also covered some severe misrepresentations - media foccused on small business victims for "human interest" and political purposes. Targets were overwhelmingly corporate and far more "out of town" than the "shit on own doorstep" stereotype also pushed.

My biggest memory of those few days was just how much the establishment completely and utterly shat themselves, a genuine sense of being out of control, more so than in my adult life and possibly at all. The unrest took hold a lot sooner after the trigger than in some 80s instances, thanks to the changing nature of media. The article covers that very well. The unrest died down quicker too in fact. 

The "shitting it" factor is why the courts and media propaganda angle were switched to well past 11 on the dial for a sustained period.

It was easy to pick out aspects that could be critiqued, but in fact the messages regarding "thugs/criminals" were clearly intended for anyone who will come to think it a neccessary act to confront the most illigitimate government in our lifetimes, a government that is demonstrably corrupt and highly reactionary.

Last years disorder will be the excuse for cracking down on anything more politically foccused this year and beyond.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2012)

Much of the content of this talk is now available here.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Much of the content of this talk is now available here.


Been listening to this - good stuff.  Not quite what certain types (Joe Reilly et al) were saying ie. gangs started it and organised it all.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that link Butchers. Will check it later and spread it round. I read the article in the mag when it was first out, but have never managed to find the material online since. I can't recall a more cogent analysis of the events, so distant from much of the simplistic mainstream bilge.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2012)

The article is here.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 25, 2012)

well this is all going quite smoothly so far ,considering


----------

